# NHS support for anxiety...my dissertation...please help!



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey everyone!I am due to start a university dissertation and have decided to explore the support (or lack of) offered by the National Health Service to sufferes of anxiety. My question is in its early stages and will need clearing up and there may be other factors I need to consider or make more clear, but really I'd like to get a few comments from anyone out there who has something to say...For those of you with anxiety issues/phobias etc, how have you found your experience of doctor/NHS support? If they were not supportive, how did you get the support you required, or are you still trying to? (I won't be using any comments you offer in response to this post for my dissertation, I'm just trying to see if I have a fair argument going).Do you know of any organisations which were set up because of the lack of NHS support? (SA UK and NPS are the main ones I'm aware of on the internet but I still have to research non-internet support).Any comments or information will be gratefully received, and if any non-UK residents have any responses they are more than welcome.Thanks everyone!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

what field are you studying? It sounds as if you want opinions from the perspective of people with problems rather than from experts? If so, there is a gret bool put out in England awhile back and I suspect that group might still exist: http://members.tripod.com/~trbell/metaphor/thought1.htm betond bedlam should still be in print there?tom


----------

